# Panasonic DMP BD85



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with this new model from Panasonic? Looks like it should be a great player as it offers 7.1 analog with improved circuitry, wifi, and other improvements.

Wonder how it would stack up against Oppo?

The price ($250 street) is very good! I'm looking at it as my next purchase.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Panasonic make some very good BD players and my first one was a BD30 which I loved, tbh BD picture quality will not differ that much when output at it's native 1080p24, it is other areas that an Oppo is superior in that it is a true Universal player which plays all disc media types.


----------

